# NBC Bringing Back Knight Rider



## RunnerFL (May 10, 2005)

http://www.eonline.com/news/article...m_medium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_topstories


----------



## lawilson2 (Oct 6, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> http://www.eonline.com/news/article...m_medium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_topstories


Wasn't this already done, aka Knight Rider 2000 the series, and Viper the series? Lame...


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

I called it. I don't know if I really like the sounds of this, though. One article I've read quotes the producer as basically saying "Transformers did so well that we think people would be interested in a show about a shape-shifting car."

I think that, like Battlestar Gallactica, KR is a series that could be re-imagined a little darker and more serious. I don't think darker and more serious would include a shape-shifting car, but I could be wrong.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

lawilson2 said:


> Wasn't this already done, aka Knight Rider 2000 the series, and Viper the series? Lame...


There wasn't a Knight Rider 2000 series. There was a Knight Rider 2000 movie that was pretty much shot as a pilot for a series but wasn't picked up. There was also a Knight Rider 2010 that was part of the "Action Pack" which was a collection of serial action movies shown in syndication. And in 1997-8 was also Team Knight Rider.

Viper didn't have any actual intelligence, just a fast car with a lot of gadgets and the ability to drive itself.


----------



## lawilson2 (Oct 6, 2005)

It's still lame.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Of the post-Knight Rider creations, KR2000 was probably the best and most faithful to the original series. Yeah, they killed off Devin in it, and Michael Knight was horribly out of character (and was thankfully written out in the end), but other than that, it still had a person and their intelligent car, on behalf of the Foundation for Law and Government.

Since then, they've gotten progressively worse, so I have zero confidence, particularly since other articles have said they're including a "transformer" element to the car.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

So NBC/Universal has re-imagined BattleStar Galactica, Bionic Woman, and now Knight Rider.

Does anyone else wish they would just imagine some good new stuff rather than sitting in the 1970's 80's section of the archive and pulling old shows out?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

the article said:


> "The premise of the show will essentially remain the same as the original, which centered on *a mulleted man* righting wrongs with the help of a particularly chatty and souped-up automobile."




Michael Knight did NOT have a mullet.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Clearly they meant to say Afro.


----------



## Jolt (Jan 9, 2006)

Great i have lived damn near my entire life with Michael Knight references and now i must continue. Last name is Knight. I should sue them for pain and suffering.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

What, no Forever Knight references?


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

Its huge in Germany


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

nedthelab said:


> Its huge in Germany


So was Hitler!

Just sayin'


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

pkscout said:


> So NBC/Universal has re-imagined BattleStar Galactica, Bionic Woman, and now Knight Rider.
> 
> Does anyone else wish they would just imagine some good new stuff rather than sitting in the 1970's 80's section of the archive and pulling old shows out?


Land of the Lost anyone? I would love to see Sleestaks redone.


----------



## Jolt (Jan 9, 2006)

Graymalkin said:


> What, no Forever Knight references?


No but plenty of Monty Python references. So much that i refuse to watch it. Never have never will/


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

timr_42 said:


> Land of the Lost anyone? I would love to see Sleestaks redone.


It was done a very long while back.

Started the story all over again, with new actors.

Nothing to write home about.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

gastrof said:


> It was done a very long while back.
> 
> Started the story all over again, with new actors.
> 
> Nothing to write home about.


And that's exactly my point. Most of these shows are great in nostalgia, but not as much when they are "re-imagined."


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

The re-imagining fad has to end, this is a major creative rut when no new ideas create their own nostalgia.

I remember when I was a kid I used to watch, no wait I was twenty, blah I mean it was remade again when I was fourty!!!!


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

timr_42 said:


> Land of the Lost anyone? I would love to see Sleestaks redone.


Answering my own post. Looks like there is one in the making

http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire/index.php?category=0&id=44631


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

To make this show a success, the Hoff needs to do the voice for Kit.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

AICN had an article on this about a week ago; apparently there is fueding going on between Glen Larson & Co and NBC. I guess NBC/Universal owns the TV rights, and Larson owns the film rights. Larson is supposedly working on the film, NBC is cranking out the TV show to piss him off, yadayada.

But there is no Hoff in either version.


----------



## brnscofrnld (Mar 30, 2005)

doom1701 said:


> But there is no Hoff in either version.


Then the show and movie are dead to me...


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Frylock said:


> To make this show a success, the Hoff needs to do the voice for Kit.


No way. William Daniels needs to do the voice of KITT or else it's not KITT. And it if it's not KITT, then it's not Knight Rider.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

nedthelab said:


> The re-imagining fad has to end, this is a major creative rut when no new ideas create their own nostalgia.
> 
> I remember when I was a kid I used to watch, no wait I was twenty, blah I mean it was remade again when I was fourty!!!!


They have been redoing plays on Broadway forever.

The music industry has redone famous songs many times with new artists and made them edgier.

They remake movie all the time.

TV is only recently joining this.

I dont see anything wrong with it as long as they put some effort into it.
Think Wild Wild West / Mission Impossible remakes vs say Batman Begins / Bourne Identity remakes


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

timr_42 said:


> Land of the Lost anyone? I would love to see Sleestaks redone.


Dude, where have YOU been?

Same place I have... smeekland.

I think if you wait long enough, every show ever made will be remade. Alice, anyone? How about an updated version of Wonderbug, using a Mini?

Greg


----------



## skywalkr2 (Jun 16, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Of the post-Knight Rider creations, KR2000 was probably the best and most faithful to the original series. Yeah, they killed off Devin in it, and Michael Knight was horribly out of character (and was thankfully written out in the end), but other than that, it still had a person and their intelligent car, on behalf of the Foundation for Law and Government.
> 
> Since then, they've gotten progressively worse, so I have zero confidence, particularly since other articles have said they're including a "transformer" element to the car.


Don't forget "President Quayle"


----------



## ruexp67 (Jan 16, 2002)

So who plays Micheal?

Colin Farrel?
Eddie Cibrian?
Jamie Fox?


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

If they keep this up, there'll soon be a press release announcing the reimagining of _Eerie, Indiana_ and _Madman Of The People_.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Well you could say they have been reimagining SNL for 30 years albeit poorly.

How many versions of Gilligans Island have we seen: Gilligan, Time Tunnel, Quantum Leap, Star Trek Voyager, ...

They say broadway is about the actor, movies are about the director, and TV is about the producer.

If only we could get the suits out of the way. Youtube is a start.


----------



## ruexp67 (Jan 16, 2002)

zalusky said:


> How many versions of Gilligans Island have we seen: Gilligan, ..., Quantum Leap, ...


  Gilligan was traveling through time with a Hologram of his friend solving problems? Sam was stranded in a SitCom with a movie star, a rich guy, and a HAWT girl next door building futuristic contraptions out of coconuts?

I'll give you that Journeyman is a cheap rip off of QL.

There are "new" ideas, and new shows out there. There hasn't been anything like Friday Night Lights on TV that I can recall. Granted it's based on a book that had already been made into a movie. Pushing Daisies is REALLY something different that I haven't seen on TV before, although some of the premise can been seen in Dead Like Me, Medium and even Ghost Whisperer.

It doesn't really bother me that they remake old shows, or even that they redo them with a hint of the premise.

By that standard, they have redone Knight Rider MANY times already. Airwolf (loaner with a high-tech vehicle fights crime.) Stingray (Loaner in a fancy sports car solves crimes.) Viper (Copy the plot nearly identically but change the car to a more modern car.) Inspector Gadget.

And a car that can drive itself? Well that could been seen as a rip-off of The Love Bug or Christine.

I like the old shows, the new shows and the new shows based on old shows as long as they are done WELL.


----------



## kyote (Oct 20, 2001)

My last name is Shultz. I still get Hogan's Heroes references.

"Hey, did you watch that show, Hogan's Heroes?"

"Sgt. Shultz!"

etc. etc. etc.

It's actually happened less since it's been out of syndication. At least, I guess that's the reason.



Somard said:


> Great i have lived damn near my entire life with Michael Knight references and now i must continue. Last name is Knight. I should sue them for pain and suffering.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

kyote said:


> My last name is Shultz. I still get Hogan's Heroes references.
> 
> "Hey, did you watch that show, Hogan's Heroes?"
> 
> ...


Nothing! You know nothing!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

they have found the lead:

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr...sion/news/e3ia9c51f5ef29150aa83bf8dab9a5cb9de


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> If they keep this up, there'll soon be a press release announcing the reimagining of _Eerie, Indiana_ and _Madman Of The People_.


I liked Eerie, Indiana. Another slightly off the wall show I liked was Wonderfalls. I wish these shows had been given a chance.


----------



## wmm_16 (Jul 10, 2003)

I actually just met the guys doing this at SEMA this past week. They want to use some of my parts on the car, so I'm cool with it.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I know this will probably make a lot of people unhappy, but KITT is


Spoiler



a Ford Mustang Shelby.



Article and pictures here.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

While I understand the desire to stay "modern", for me, KITT was, and always will be the Trans Am.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Not to start a flame war, but I never liked the Trans Am. I am surprised they didn't go with a new Pontiac.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I'll bet Knight Rider will be a worse show, but lasts more episodes than Journeyman.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

There are a lot of people claiming that the new KITT picture is a photoshop--the red light is just added onto the hood. I hope their right; the musclecar look just doesn't fit KITT, nor do the gray stripes running it's length.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

Somard said:


> Great i have lived damn near my entire life with Michael Knight references and now i must continue. Last name is Knight. I should sue them for pain and suffering.


Tell me about it...


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

I can tolerate recycling old ideas. There are only a limited number of them anyway. But Hollywood can't even figure out new names! As far as I'm concerned, Micheal Knight is Hasslehoff, KITT is a TransAm, Jamie Summers is a blonde, and Starbuck is male!


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Meh....seems like just another goofy car from the likes of The Fast and Furious etc....doubt I'll watch this version.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

doom1701 said:


> There are a lot of people claiming that the new KITT picture is a photoshop--the red light is just added onto the hood. I hope their right; the musclecar look just doesn't fit KITT, nor do the gray stripes running it's length.


Nope.
NBC rolled out KITT and cast for the press today. 
(Pictures in the linked article, no photoshopping on the car)

Oh and the voice of the Knight Industries Three Thousand is also the voice of GOB or one Will Arnett.


----------



## dansee (Oct 23, 2003)

Oh man. That just blows. :down:


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I just posted this in Now Playing.


----------



## knownzero (Feb 26, 2001)

You've both just outed yourselves as crack addicts with a serious addiction.  That thing is completely badass. Except for the 2nd spoiler in back and the lack of the 'time attack' red stripe on the rims, I like it.


----------



## heyitscory (Apr 6, 2004)

Where's the little wooshy radar thing on the bumper.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

heyitscory said:


> Where's the little wooshy radar thing on the bumper.


That was the VERY first thing I looked for.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

knownzero said:


> You've both just outed yourselves as crack addicts with a serious addiction.  That thing is completely badass. Except for the 2nd spoiler in back and the lack of the 'time attack' red stripe on the rims, I like it.


The car IS badass but it isn't Kitt. Kitt needs to be sort of uncool and kitchy. This is the anti-kitt.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

JYoung said:


> Oh and the voice of the Knight Industries Three Thousand is also the voice of GOB or one Will Arnett.


Come on!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I honestly don't get why people think that KITT has to be "uncool and kitchy." It wasn't that in the 80's... the Trans Am was a fairly popular, well-received sports car, and wasn't "uncool" or "kitchy" at all, that I can recall.

I've heard people who have suggested it should be an exotic, like a Koenigsegg CCX or similar, but the Trans Am wasn't an exotic... it was a fairly average sports car. The Mustang might be a little less average than the Trans Am, but it's fairly close.

I think it's just that people are really attached to the original series, and expect this new series to be somehow the same as the old, including using a 1984 Trans Am, but that's stupid. It's set in present time, so they're going to use a present-day car.

I'm more... cautious... about Will Arnett doing the voice. I'd much prefer William Daniels come back again and do the voice if at all possible. It's sort of like with the Transformers movie. As I understand, there was quite a bit of negativity towards the movie until they got Peter Cullen back to do the voice of Optimus Prime. They were able to change almost everything else between the cartoon and the movie, but as long as Peter Cullen did the voice, people were willing to give it the benefit of the doubt.

I understand Will Arnett does a lot of voice over stuff, so I'd have to hear what that sounds like to see if he works as the voice of KITT, so right now, I'm withholding judgement until then.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Hmm. I understand that this is Will Arnett doing the voiceover in this GMC commercial. Interesting... I think he might work out. Of course, I'd still prefer William Daniels.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I honestly don't get why people think that KITT has to be "uncool and kitchy." It wasn't that in the 80's... the Trans Am was a fairly popular, well-received sports car, and wasn't "uncool" or "kitchy" at all, that I can recall.
> 
> I've heard people who have suggested it should be an exotic, like a Koenigsegg CCX or similar, but the Trans Am wasn't an exotic... it was a fairly average sports car. The Mustang might be a little less average than the Trans Am, but it's fairly close.
> 
> I think it's just that people are really attached to the original series, and expect this new series to be somehow the same as the old, including using a 1984 Trans Am, but that's stupid. It's set in present time, so they're going to use a present-day car.


Ther problem is that the current Mustang _doesn't_ represent a high tech, present day car.
It's a good muscle car and I like the styling myself but it definately takes it's styling cues from the late 60's Mustangs.

KITT needs to be more modern looking and back in 1983, the Trans-Am was a modern looking style that could look high tech.
The Mustang isn't.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

JYoung said:


> Ther problem is that the current Mustang _doesn't_ represent a high tech, present day car.
> It's a good muscle car and I like the styling myself but it definately takes it's styling cues from the late 60's Mustangs.
> 
> KITT needs to be more modern looking and back in 1983, the Trans-Am was a modern looking style that could look high tech.
> The Mustang isn't.


The question is: what is? About the only other real choice I can think of would be a Corvette, and that might have worked, I suppose.

With something like Knight Rider, I just can't see a European or Asian car as a body for KITT, it seems almost sacrilegious or something. (Don't get me wrong, I have nothing against European or Asian cars, but Knight Rider is kind of one of those shows that really screams "all-American.")

And of the only real serious candidates - Chrysler/Dodge, Pontiac, Chevrolet, and Ford - the designs for all of them are skewing towards modern interpretations of 60's designs. Dodge has the Challenger, Ford has the Mustang, and Chevy has the Camaro. Pontiac doesn't even have anything at all right now that really is a good fit as KITT.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Langree said:


> Come on!


:up:


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I love that car; I think it's a perfect KITT. No reason, but it just seems the right feel to it. 

I don't think the series will succeed at ALL, but it certainly won't be the car's fault.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Peter000 said:


> I love that car; I think it's a perfect KITT. No reason, but it just seems the right feel to it.
> 
> I don't think the series will succeed at ALL, but it certainly won't be the car's fault.


Well, right now it's not a series. It's strictly a TV movie that doubles as a "back door pilot" (just like the LAST two times they tried to bring the series back).


----------



## brnscofrnld (Mar 30, 2005)

Another Link on the story for the new KITT


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

The car is just wrong. It looks like it was created by Chip Foose on drugs!

The new KITT should have been created from a concept model and not a current production vehicle IMHO. To really be "authentic", at the very least, it should have been based on the new Camaro/TransAm, but a Fraud just doesn't cut it for me.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

Well, the gray racing stripes are gone, and I'm shocked at how much better the car looks. I was repulsed by it before, but now it's growing on me.

As for Arnett doing the voice, I'm cautiously optimistic. We all think of him as GOB, but that was just a character. He has a voice that works for this type of thing.

Edit: Just looked at the Press event photos at Aintitcool, and the gray stripes are there. Is Alfer's picture just a stock photo of a black Mustang?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Wasn't the last incarnation of Knight Rider (the one with the team of vehicles) made up of all Fords? I just remember the entire show being nothing more than a Ford commercial.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

lawilson2 said:


> It's still lame.


The whole idea wallows in lameness.

It certainly makes _"The Lame List"_ or at least, _"What's Weak This Week"_


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> The car IS badass but it isn't Kitt. Kitt needs to be sort of uncool and kitchy. This is the anti-kitt.


Kitt's voiced by Will Arnett, how can it not be uncool?

I think they should drop the "Knight Industries Three Thousand" completely. I think that a company using this leading edge technology wouldn't change the two to a three just to keep the same initials. They should just go with Kitt IV or whatever number of versions they deem appropriate or change the "Three Thousand" to something technical but appropriate.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

Microsoft could buy FLAG and then call it "KITTE" (Knight Industries 2008).


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

How long will this show last??


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> How long will this show last??


Considering it's a two-hour movie, I'd say 2 hours.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

Alfer2003 said:


> Meh....seems like just another goofy car from the likes of The Fast and Furious etc....doubt I'll watch this version.


That's freakin' hideous.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

JYoung said:


> Nope.
> NBC rolled out KITT and cast for the press today.
> (Pictures in the linked article, no photoshopping on the car)
> 
> Oh and the voice of the Knight Industries Three Thousand is also the voice of GOB or one Will Arnett.


What's with the two cars? Is it gonna do the whole Viper transformation deal?


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

ruexp67 said:


> I'll give you that Journeyman is a cheap rip off of QL.


Except Journeyman is pretty friggin awesome.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Kamakzie said:


> How long will this show last??


Oh I thought it was a new series?


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> The car IS badass but it isn't Kitt. Kitt needs to be sort of uncool and kitchy. This is the anti-kitt.


Looks more like KARR.

The Shelby is badA$$ though.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> Wasn't the last incarnation of Knight Rider (the one with the team of vehicles) made up of all Fords? I just remember the entire show being nothing more than a Ford commercial.


Not quite all Fords but:

Domino - Ford Mustang Convertible
Dante - Ford Explorer
Beast - Ford F-150 Pickup
Kat - Motorcycle
Plato - Motorcycle

Kat and Plato could combine to from a pursuit vehicle.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

JYoung said:


> Not quite all Fords but:
> 
> Domino - Ford Mustang Convertible
> Dante - Ford Explorer
> ...


I think I vaguely recall this. Hmm.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

A Mustang? LOL! That is some funny stuff. KITT is now a rental car! 

The only current American car that could possibly be an appropriate KITT is the Viper. The Mustang is overweight, overstyled, and horribly unimaginative and that wing is going to make real sports car enthusiasts throw up a little every time they see it.

The original Knight Rider had korny kitsch and knew not to take itself seriously. This is just plain dumb.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

macquariumguy said:


> A Mustang? LOL! That is some funny stuff. KITT is now a rental car!
> 
> The only current American car that could possibly be an appropriate KITT is the Viper. The Mustang is overweight, overstyled, and horribly unimaginative and that wing is going to make real sports car enthusiasts throw up a little every time they see it.
> 
> The original Knight Rider had korny kitsch and knew not to take itself seriously. This is just plain dumb.


Well, if they WERE doing this because of the sucess of Transformers, then you would think they would've gotten that snazy new Camaro.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

looking at it, they should have created a concept car for KITT... that's just sickening...


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

macquariumguy said:


> A Mustang? LOL! That is some funny stuff. KITT is now a rental car!
> 
> The only current American car that could possibly be an appropriate KITT is the Viper. The Mustang is overweight, overstyled, and horribly unimaginative and that wing is going to make real sports car enthusiasts throw up a little every time they see it.
> 
> The original Knight Rider had korny kitsch and knew not to take itself seriously. This is just plain dumb.


Just admit that you want to see Hasselhoff tooling around in the NSX again.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

unicorngoddess said:


> Well, if they WERE doing this because of the sucess of Transformers, then you would think they would've gotten that snazy new Camaro.


We must have very different concepts of "snazzy". IMO the new Camaro is just as bloated and unimaginative as the Mustang.

I'm sure the reason behind this is purely economic. A show like this probably requires more than a few cars to represent KITT. Some that can be trashed, some that can be used for interior scenes, etc. They can get a truck load of 6 cylinder Mustangs, dress them up like Shelbys, bolt on the rice fiber wing, and it's no big deal when they rip the suspension out of one in a shoot. Throw it away and trot out another one.

That's a lot more practical with a $20K Mustang than a $80K Viper or even a $50K Corvette.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Viper is getting a bit dated at this point, and a little too flashy to be KITT (remember, KITT originally was designed to be rather unassuming - sporty, but not TOO sporty)

In terms of real life, there would be tons of nay-sayers who would just call Knight Rider with a Viper the return of the series "Viper" (which, admittedly, was itself basically a copy of the original Knight Rider.)

A 'vette would have worked though, I think.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

macquariumguy said:


> I'm sure the reason behind this is purely economic. A show like this probably requires more than a few cars to represent KITT. Some that can be trashed, some that can be used for interior scenes, etc. They can get a truck load of 6 cylinder Mustangs, dress them up like Shelbys, bolt on the rice fiber wing, and it's no big deal when they rip the suspension out of one in a shoot. Throw it away and trot out another one.


In fact, you can see this in the pictures posted of the 3 different KITT cars. They're not all Shelbys, only one seems to be. The others are dressed up standard Mustangs.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

We're all missing the point though. Back in the day when we saw KITT it was really futuristic-like to see the INSIDE of that. Who would've thought cars would be able to talk to you and you would have monitors inside and such.

Today, that's pretty common with voice guided GPS units and monitors in front of every passenger.

So they're gonna have to really WOW us with the technology inside this car. Let's see some pictures of the interior already!!!


----------



## hanumang (Jan 28, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> Oh I thought it was a new series?


It's a backdoor pilot, so if the ratings are strong enough when this TV movie airs, it'll be greenlit it as a show.

I'm looking forward to seeing what they do with this...


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

When does it come out?


----------



## hanumang (Jan 28, 2002)

Feb 17 on NBC


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I think if they do this right they will need to differntiate the new KITT from the old KITT. Maybe even have a cameo from the old KITT (ie maybe Michael Knight retired WITH him and he's driving him arround still).

New KITT would have a different personality etc.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

vertigo235 said:


> I think if they do this right they will need to differntiate the new KITT from the old KITT. Maybe even have a cameo from the old KITT (ie maybe Michael Knight retired WITH him and he's driving him arround still).
> 
> New KITT would have a different personality etc.


Given the voice of the actor for the new KITT, I'm sure that it will have a different personality.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> Given the voice of the actor for the new KITT, I'm sure that it will have a different personality.


Would a car sporting a $500,000 impenatrable skin park next to a Focus? Come on!


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

JETarpon said:


> Would a car sporting a $500,000 impenatrable skin park next to a Focus? Come on!


Next time he goes to park:

Would a car sporting a $700,000 impenetrable skin park next to a Prius? Come on!


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

JETarpon said:


> Would a car sporting a $500,000 impenatrable skin park next to a Focus? Come on!


I thought the Stair car was the family vehicle of choice?


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

You know, for those of you with access to video clips (as well as way too much time on your hands), a great Youtube video would be putting GOB sound bites into old Knight Rider clips...


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

doom1701 said:


> You know, for those of you with access to video clips (as well as way too much time on your hands), a great Youtube video would be putting GOB sound bites into old Knight Rider clips...


How many times did he say "Michael" during Arrested Development? There should be plenty of clips to choose from.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

So it's about the descendants of the original Knight Rider folks eh? I don't recall there being a lot of good movies / shows based on the "son of the original" concept. But at least we can say it can't possibly be as bad as roberto benigni in "son of the pink panther"


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> So it's about the descendants of the original Knight Rider folks eh? I don't recall there being a lot of good movies / shows based on the "son of the original" concept. But at least we can say it can't possibly be as bad as roberto benigni in "son of the pink panther"


If they truly "re-imagine" the series, I doubt you'll have the same pitfalls that other shows that used the "son of X" formula. Son of the Pink Panther was simply trying to duplicate the original (as did the version with Steve Martin), the Leave it to Beaver remake with all the child actors grown up essentially the same thing. This show, however, has an opportunity to be very different. Who would have thought you could take 1970s camp and turn it into a very dark series like the new BSG? Certainly not me. The two shows are so different that they have hardly anything in common at all.

Don't get me wrong, I don't have great expectations for this show. I'll reserve my final judgement until the TV movie airs.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

The new guy playing the David Hasselhoff part is from the soap I watch (All My Children).

Worst.

Actor.

Ever.

I cannot even believe he got this part. He is cute, but terrible! 

Can you say "train wreck"???


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> The new guy playing the David Hasselhoff part is from the soap I watch (All My Children).
> 
> Worst.
> 
> ...


Oh no!

Well, come to think of it, the Hoff's acting ability was never all that great either. Maybe the new guy will at least be as bad as Hasselhoff.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

What is the guys name?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Justin Bruening.


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

He was Jamie Martin on AMC (My wife watches...er...really!)

He and his wife (Babe on AMC) just left the show, guess this is where he went to.

KD


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

My wife watches and she said he went to Africa or something.

I'll hold out a little spark of hope (not much, though) after seeing Josh Duhamel in Las Vegas. Not great acting, but good enough for the show.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> The new guy playing the David Hasselhoff part is from the soap I watch (All My Children).
> 
> Worst.
> 
> ...


Better than the hack that overplays the Ryan Lavery character? Not a chance! While it can be reasonably said that most of the actors on soaps are not all that good, Bruening stood out as being better than average. He has charisma and a presence that always seemed to me to be a harbinger of better opportunities, just like Josh Duhammel had. He won't make bad material better, but if the writing's good, he'll do just fine.



TonyTheTiger said:


> My wife watches and she said he went to Africa or something.
> 
> I'll hold out a little spark of hope (not much, though) after seeing Josh Duhamel in Las Vegas. Not great acting, but good enough for the show.


His character went on a Doctor's mission to Africa, leaving his return a possibilty. Other alumni from AMC include Kim Delaney (her character, Tad's sister Jenny, died and can't return) and Sarah Michelle Geller (her character, Erica's daughter Kendall, is now being played by someone else. Rebecca Budig (the original Greenlee Smythe) was just on CSI last week, as the stripper with Warrick Brown.



kdelande said:


> He was Jamie Martin on AMC (My wife watches...er...really!)
> 
> He and his wife (Babe on AMC) just left the show, guess this is where he went to.
> 
> KD


It was when Alexa Havins (Babe) left that I stopped watching AMC. I've seen dozens of roles change actors, but this was done in mid-hug with her mother. Into the hug with Alexa. Out of the hug with another actress. I don't know why, but that was just too much for even my lax standards of acceptable disbelief.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Josh Duhamel was also on AMC - and was terrific.

Justin Bruenig? Not so much. And yes - WORSE than the Ryan Lavery guy!!! Hard to believe, but true!!!! (although he IS better looking than the Ryan Lavery guy, who looks like a beefy monkey)

His wife is a MUCH better actor. Some show/movie should grab her up. I have only seen her on AMC and one episode of "Rescue Me"....


----------



## bnbhoha (Nov 2, 2002)

youtube has the new teaser.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

bnbhoha said:


> youtube has the new teaser.


Definitely a teaser... not much to see.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I saw the preview for this on TV tonight. I have no idea what to think of this. I hate the idea of it, but I think it could be good too. We'll see though. I'll watch it to see what it's going to be like. But..... I'm not going to keep watching, just because there is nothing on TV.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

What show were you watching when they aired the preview, so we west coasters (and beyond) can catch it?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Since he posted before 9pm and it's on NBC... one would conclude he was watching American Gladiators.

If it's the same teaser as shown before, it's about 10 seconds and no big deal at all.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

I saw it too...it starts out like a car commercial, which makes sense since the guy that does the voice of KITT does car commercials.

Love that they're keeping the red lights across the front at least


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

JETarpon said:


> What show were you watching when they aired the preview, so we west coasters (and beyond) can catch it?


The TV was just on, we were finishing up cleaning the kitchen, it happened to be American Gladiators that was on. I nearly changed the channel when my husband stopped me because of some awesome looking car on TV, turned out it was the knight rider commercial.

And for another poster, I'm a her, not a him.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

the preview was on during football games. i remember i was seeing this car commercial when they then say "night vision" and i'm like- wtf would somebody buying a car need night vision for??? and then, i realized why.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

milo99 said:


> the preview was on during football games. i remember i was seeing this car commercial when they then say "night vision" and i'm like- wtf would somebody buying a car need night vision for??? and then, i realized why.


I did the same thing! I was like, night vision comes STANDARD. That's a helluva feature!

YouTube Clip


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Is it Will Arnett voicing KITT in that promo?


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

JETarpon said:


> Is it Will Arnett voicing KITT in that promo?


COME ON!


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm just waiting for KITT to say that to Michael. Or call him hermano.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Are you freaking kidding me....???

http://www.nbc.com/Knight_Rider/


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Oh dear god....

http://www.nbc.com/Knight_Rider/


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

Can't wait :up:


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

Wow...that car is so much uglier than KITT!


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

So wrong. So wrong.


----------



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

You need to make it over to TV Talk more often. There is a thread that has been running since last September about this remake.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=368012


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

ewolfr said:


> You need to make it over to TV Talk more often. There is a thread that has been running since last September about this remake.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=368012


The OP posted here and there within a minute of each other.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I hope this movie surprises me in a good way because I'm kind of going into this with the attitude that it will suck bigtime!


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

ewolfr said:


> You need to make it over to TV Talk more often. There is a thread that has been running since last September about this remake.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=368012


Yea, I found that after I posted here...


----------



## Keleth (Mar 2, 2004)

Oh... my... goodness... I LOVED the original Knight Rider (the spinoff with the 5 vehicles was the biggest disappointment ever...). A movie based on it? Could be interesting, if done right...


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

I remember that David Hasselhoff was so HOT back then..


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

Even the blurbs on the NBC page are sad...

====
Writer and Producer David Andron on making Knight Rider new, exciting, and relevant to today!

Finding the Balance with EP David Bartis. We wanted to pay respect to the original while reinventing the brand, and we did!

KITT, the motorcar that defines indulgence...
====

"...relevant to today..." "...reinventing the brand..." Ugh, pure marketing nonsense. It's just... sad.

- Chris


----------



## Jolt (Jan 9, 2006)

The jokes have already started damnit. Friends have been calling me Michael Knight, asking where Kitt is, and where my big watch is. Just when i got over the joking from last run around of this damn show.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Somard said:


> The jokes have already started damnit. Friends have been calling me Michael Knight, asking where Kitt is, and where my big watch is. Just when i got over the joking from last run around of this damn show.


Why do they single you out for this treatment?


----------



## Jolt (Jan 9, 2006)

Last name is Knight


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Ah. I was thinking it might be Hasselhoff.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

Somard said:


> The jokes have already started damnit. Friends have been calling me Michael Knight, asking where Kitt is, and where my big watch is. Just when i got over the joking from last run around of this damn show.


I don't want to hear about it...


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

I have to admit, the "New Car Ad" ad (where KITT voices over all of his features) is kinda cute. It actually changed my viewership status from "Will watch, just because even I sometimes look at train wrecks" to "Will watch, and hope that they actually have a sense of humour about what they're trying to do".


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Will Arnett is out, Val Kilmer is in.



> "I was very excited at the prospect of playing the part of KITT in the new 'Knight Rider' movie," Arnett said. "However, because of a long relationship with General Motors as the voice of GMC Trucks, I had to respectfully withdraw from the project."


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

This makes me sad.


----------



## Zen98031 (Sep 29, 2005)

PJO1966 said:


> Will Arnett is out, Val Kilmer is in.


Damn, he is looking OLD.

That kind of sucks. Guess we will have to see.

Mitch


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Somard said:


> Last name is Knight


Do you have a riced-out Mustang?


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

I would probably have done the same. The longevity of the series is a big unknown at this point. It's better to side with what you know could continue ad-infinitum than bet your paycheck on a show that may or may not last more than six episodes.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm not sure it's even a series yet. Isn't it just a TV movie at this point?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I'm not sure it's even a series yet. Isn't it just a TV movie at this point?


Correct. It's a TV movie that can also serve as a pilot episode should the movie get turned into a series.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Precisely what I thought.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

"because of a long relationship with General Motors as the voice of GMC Trucks, I had to respectfully withdraw from the project"

Corporate power at its best.


----------



## johnb41 (Jan 20, 2004)

Somard said:


> Last name is Knight


That's pretty immature of them. "Knight" is a fairly common last name. Off the top of my head i thought of 3 Knights:

Ted Knight from Too Close for Comfort, Mary Tyler Show, etc:
http://weblogs.newsday.com/sports/watchdog/blog/Ted_Knight.jpg

Bob Knight the controversial basketball coach:
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...&hl=en&safe=off&rlz=1B3GGGL_enUS249US250&sa=N

Christopher Knight from Brady Bunch and reality shows:
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...&hl=en&safe=off&rlz=1B3GGGL_enUS249US250&sa=N

I personally wouldn't even think of Michael Knight.

Now if your name were actually Michael Knight, then i can see the joke! Or if your name were David Hasselhoff, then you'd just have to change your name altogether! 

John


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

They've made a huge mistake.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

NOw I want to hear Kitt say:

"I'm your huckleberry"


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> Will Arnett is out, Val Kilmer is in.


Val Kilmer? Come on!

I did see an interview with Justin Bruening on one of those entertainment shows the other day.
He was saying "this is a sequel to the original series and that's never been done before!"

And I'm thinking:
Star Trek: The Next Generation
Kung Fu: The Legend Continues
Degrassi High:
Saved By The Bell
All those Gilligan's Island movies?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Val Kilmer? Come on!
> 
> I did see an interview with Justin Bruening on one of those entertainment shows the other day.
> He was saying "this is a sequel to the original series and that's never been done before!"
> ...


Even if by that he meant that there's never been a sequel to the original Knight Rider show specifically, he'd still be wrong.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Val Kilmer? Come on!
> 
> I did see an interview with Justin Bruening on one of those entertainment shows the other day.
> He was saying "this is a sequel to the original series and that's never been done before!"
> ...


I told you - he is pretty but not very bright. And a bad actor.

But I like Val Kilmar - he is a bizarre person, but a good actor. And hawt.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> But I like Val Kilmar - he is a bizarre person, but a good actor. And hawt.


Have you seen him recently? He did a guest appearance on "Numb3rs" a while back and I barely recognized him. He looked like he ate Leah Remini. 

Voiceover work should suit him just fine.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

busyba said:


> Even if by that he meant that there's never been a sequel to the original Knight Rider show specifically, he'd still be wrong.


Well not to mention Knight Rider 2000.

I'll be disappointed now if KITT doesn't sing Tutti Frutti.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Just started watching this. I'm surprised to say, this looks REALLY good.


----------

